# Solved: trojan downloader zlob



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

I have tried to remove this thing a hundred ways and it keeps coming back. Can someone please help me.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:23:40 PM, on 8/16/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5450.0004)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
D:\programfiles\diskkeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
D:\programfiles\Spy Sweeper\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
D:\programfiles\Spy Sweeper\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
D:\programfiles\Napster\napster.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
D:\programfiles\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwSecure.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
D:\programfiles\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
D:\programfiles\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.techguy.org
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54729
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - D:\acrobatreader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - D:\programfiles\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "D:\programfiles\Spy Sweeper\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] "D:\programfiles\Napster\napster.exe" /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] "D:\programfiles\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Window Washer] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Index Washer] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\WashIdx.exe" "Owner"
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = D:\programfiles\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = D:\acrobatreader\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinTasks.lnk = D:\Config.Msi\58a6fba.rbf
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\PLUGINS\npTrident.dll
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} - 
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1124304562906
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} - 
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0004-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - D:\programfiles\diskkeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - D:\programfiles\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - D:\programfiles\Spy Sweeper\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Washer Security Access (wwSecSvc) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwSecure.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present). Well get them next step.
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

O.K. here is the smitfraud report

SmitFraudFix v2.81

Scan done at 20:17:01.78, Wed 08/16/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url FOUND !
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply along with a new hijack log.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Here are the logs you requested. When I started the computer again my spybot opened with a bunch of requests for changes...I allowed them all. Also my spyguard opened up with a bunch of requests for IE homepage changes...I allowed them. Hope this was O.K.

SmitFraudFix v2.81

Scan done at 20:49:21.14, Wed 08/16/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:55:15 PM, on 8/16/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5450.0004)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
D:\programfiles\diskkeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
D:\programfiles\Spy Sweeper\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwSecure.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
D:\programfiles\Spy Sweeper\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
D:\programfiles\Napster\napster.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
D:\programfiles\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
D:\acrobatreader\Reader\reader_sl.exe
D:\programfiles\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
D:\programfiles\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\LIUtilities\WinTasks\wintasks.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.techguy.org
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - D:\acrobatreader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - D:\programfiles\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "D:\programfiles\Spy Sweeper\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] "D:\programfiles\Napster\napster.exe" /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] "D:\programfiles\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Window Washer] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = D:\programfiles\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = D:\acrobatreader\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinTasks.lnk = D:\Config.Msi\58a6fba.rbf
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\PLUGINS\npTrident.dll
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} - 
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1124304562906
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} - 
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0004-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - D:\programfiles\diskkeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - D:\programfiles\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - D:\programfiles\Spy Sweeper\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Washer Security Access (wwSecSvc) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwSecure.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Not sure I'd have Napster but....

Clean







- If you feel it is fixed, mark it solved via thread tools above - if not what is the current situation?

Restore points 
Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Do you think napster is dangerous even If I pay for the songs? I am interested in your opinion. By the way...thank-you so much for all your help I really appreciate it. Do you think spybot search and destroy is valuable?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

I question it as it is not the program but the data downloaded


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Once again I want to thank you for the time you have given me...I really appreciate it..that's why I donate to this site!!)). Take care..


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Ur Welcome and yes SpyBot is a good pgm.


----------

